# Billing medicare for multiple vaccinations



## lmlaprise (Mar 8, 2011)

I am attempting to bill medicare for multiple injections and not succeeding.

The patient received an flu shot (G0008 and 90658) as well as a Decavac (90714) on the same day.  I billed CPT code 90471 for the administration of the Decavac and medicare denied.

I know that medicare is not going to cover the Decavac (90714) but will pay for the administration.  I have several examples of patients who ONLY received the Decavac and the admin was paid but the vaccination was denied.

See example below:

 1014 101410 11    1.0 36415              
 1014 101410 11    1.0 G0008                                 
 1014 101410 11    1.0 90658                                 
 1014 101410 11    1.0 90471                REM: M80                                                                                                                        
1014 101410 11    1.0 90714              0 PR-204   

Medicare denied as M80...not billable during same session, but I KNOW THAT THEY WILL PAY IF THE FLU SHOT WAS NOT DONE ON SAME DAY...so why wont they pay with another injection?


----------



## btadlock1 (Mar 8, 2011)

lmlaprise said:


> I am attempting to bill medicare for multiple injections and not succeeding.
> 
> The patient received an flu shot (G0008 and 90658) as well as a Decavac (90714) on the same day.  I billed CPT code 90471 for the administration of the Decavac and medicare denied.
> 
> ...



Add a 59 modifier to 90471 - see the NCCI edits for physicians, under the medicine section 'mutually exclusive' list. Hope that helps!


----------

